# electronics supplies... mainly for tube amps



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Just wondered where most builders are getting their electronics components/supplies from (and test/measure equipment, tools, etc.)

I'm thinking mainly of the more difficult to get tube amp related components, but I'm open to any suggestions of places that provide good service, selection, prices, etc.

Are any folks on this forum interested in buy/sell/exchange of electronics hobby stuff?

http://www.sayal.com is nearby, but not much help in the tube amp. area. 

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi,

From a few sources actually.

Ebay is my #1 source. There's a shortlist I have of reputable guys that don't pad shipping.

If I need parts yesterday, I drive into Vancouver to Main Electronics, Lee's Electronics, RP Electronics or E-Sonic.

Tube sockets and HV electrolytic caps I get excluseively from China.

Guitar iron is custom wound for me in Asia, and HiFi iron I get from Edcor.

The odd time I use Digikey (Winnipeg), Newark in One or Allied.

Cheers!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks Gregg

I'm just a beginner hobbyist. I'm not sure that I will be buying enough (for a while for sure) to order from China or Asia. 

You have done your homework and developed contacts through Ebay. It would not be fair to ask you for specific suggestions and, again, I likely won't be buying all that much for now. 

Do you know of any places in Ontario that you would trust/suggest for tube amp parts?

I can order Hammond iron locally (thr Hammond factory is only a few km.'s away). Not inexpensive, but it is reportedly reliable.

I now wish that I would have bought a kit !! The fellow that sold me most of the parts is a great guy and enthusiatic, but is seldom available and doesn't live very close. I'm basically working out of K. O'Conner's book (#3) and reading from whatever sources I can find.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Parts Connexion in Oakville, they cater mostly to uber hifi DIY but they have lots of goodies that are useful for guitar amps

The tube store in Hamilton

Many of the electronic outfits consolidate to Canada so there's no extra fees for brokerage (Allied and Digikey). Digikey even has their catalogue in $CDN (not that there's much difference anymore)

And the usual US suppliers mojo, tubes and more, small bear etc. etc. 

imho it's worthwhile to pay a few bucks more and not have to surf through 2500 page catalogs with PDF datasheets that sometimes open. 

Many smaller builders may gladly accept to add items for their next orders as they also have to deal with the costs of import on a small scale so make many friends.:food-smiley-004:

Andy


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks Andy

The Parts Connexion store in Oakville and the tube store (is that their official name ?) in Hamilton are good to know about.

Dave


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi,



greco said:


> I'm just a beginner hobbyist. I'm not sure that I will be buying enough (for a while for sure) to order from China or Asia.


That's the cool thing about the people I deal with - they have no minimum orders. I don't like being held hostage by minimums and will not deal with anyone that does, even if I do order big the odd time :smile:



> You have done your homework and developed contacts through Ebay. It would not be fair to ask you for specific suggestions and, again, I likely won't be buying all that much for now.


I don't mind sharing. Support these people, they are good folk (some are Canucks)!

- cascadesurplus - Cascade Surplus Electronics
- dmmwem - Hobby Electronics and Accessories
- dpi4parts
- e-zsolar
- esrc
- heytubeguy
- justradios - JustRadios Capacitors and More
- oldradioparts
- the-radio-tube-supply-company
- westfloridacomponents




> Do you know of any places in Ontario that you would trust/suggest for tube amp parts?


I hate to say it, but most Canucks are just out-to-lunch on their prices. They make no incentive to buy mailorder in-country 

Most parts are NAFTA duty free and if they ship USPS and NOT via courier, there is no duty and no brokerage. You get the odd $8-10 CBSA handling fee or GST ding, but that's it.



> I can order Hammond iron locally (thr Hammond factory is only a few km.'s away). Not inexpensive, but it is reportedly reliable.


Edcor Transformers are Hammond equals at nearly 1/2 the price, but Hammond's do in a pinch :wink:

That's my $0.02... hope it was helpful!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks Gregg..I'm going to look into the references you have given me.

Much appreciated.

Dave


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

greco said:


> Thanks Gregg..I'm going to look into the references you have given me.
> 
> Much appreciated.
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave!

+1 on all the good advice so far. I live 10 minutes from 

http://www.thetubestore.com

and you should check out their site. There's more than just tubes but also tube sockets, retainer "springs" for output tubes, coupling caps and electrolytics and even some grill cloth!

The other stuff I get from American online guys like 
http://www.tubesandmore.com
http://www.hoffmanamps.com

I never use partsconnexion 'cuz as was said they cater mainly for the tube audiophile hifi guys. Those people have more money than brains! They'll pay $400 per foot! for speaker wire and then think it must sound better just because it cost $400 per foot! It must be the only field where instead of learning more of the real technicals you just pay excess money for the right to brag...

I'm not slamming partsconnexion as I'm sure they are competitive within their market world. I just don't buy into that world myself. I have a lot of technical knowhow but that just makes it harder for me to buy into what passes for tech info in that market world. What they put in their advertising usually strongly conflicts with anything and everything I've ever learned. And I'm not rich enough to get into bragging wars over gear I've bought.

I've seen 12AX7s sold for $50 U$ that were the same brands that we guitar amp guys buy for less than $10. The extra cost was "justified" by enclosing a "test certificate" suitable for framing with each tube. If you were a true techie and understood the parameters on the certificate you quickly saw that the results didn't indicate the tube was anything incredible. The test results were simply normal for any decent run-of-the-mill 12AX7!

Unless you are independently wealthy and also have a strong urge to brag I'd stay away from the tube audiophile world. 

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Electrosonic.

They are not tube specialists, but they do stock some tube stuff and they can get just about anything if you are willing to order it.

http://www.e-sonic.com

There are a few other electronics parts dealers right in that area (double H comes to mind). 

I haven't done electronics repairs where I would need to buy anything that I can't get from my local parts stores (Nutech & Sayall) in quite a while so you might want to check their pricing.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for the respones..very helpful.

Nice to know that there are so many Canadian suppliers.

Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Wild Bill said:


> Hi Dave!
> 
> +1 on all the good advice so far. I live 10 minutes from
> 
> ...


This is certainly good advice, given your comments.


----------

